# Smokey Okie's break in smoke and christening ceremony



## smokyokie (Jul 30, 2007)

So the ball is in my court now, as Mike so ably put it.

Let me poll those of you that want to make it down.  Next weekend is probably too short of notice.  

I don't have anything going on the following weekend or the weekend after that.

Then there's always the thought of waiting till September and combining the event with a AA class dove hunt.  

Let's see if we can find a time to go to the chat room in the next day or two and figure out what's best.

Mike, of course Jane is invited, after all, she is your better half isn't she?

Chad, if going for 2 days w/o a puter is a dilemma, you're addicted, but maybe someone will bring a laptop.

If the Smokey Okette is going to be there, then all spouses should be invited, shouldn't they?  I don't think she's going to get run out of her own house just because we're going to be smoking and drinking all weekend.  It would be a first if she did.

Tim


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

as we have our next 3 months taken, me & the family can only be there in spirit but we wish you a great smoky successon her maiden voyage.and we all do expect lots of pics. congrats again on a fine smoking beast.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm scheduled off every other weekend... key word being scheduled. Gotta work an unscheduled 6hrs tonight til midnight then back in at 6 in the morning... it's only sleep ya know. Let us know what you come up with.

PC


----------



## monty (Jul 30, 2007)

In a couple of years I will be able to pop out to just about anywhere. But for now I'm stuck close to the farm....literally!

I will be there in spirit and will tip a glass or two in your direction!

Cheers!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll just be there in spirit, and I'll drink some spirits that day to help you celebrate


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 30, 2007)

Can't wait to meet Clyde. Bet he's one crazy pig!


----------



## ultramag (Jul 31, 2007)

Tim, I could go from now to the end of time without a computer and never miss a beat. I was just letting Mike know you didn't have one at home and we wouldn't hear from you until Mon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I won't know what I'm gonna do until some days are set. It was sounding like a fast and hard trip at first. Due to the days I bid at work to be there on most people's days off I have to miss almost a whole week of work. So, it will just kinda depend on the days and when it goes down. I don't wanna hold down the party so I'll just kinda see how things shape up and go from there.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 31, 2007)

Sure would love to be there Tim but it just to far right now - you know my heart will be right beside you though!


----------



## msmith (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds like you will have a great time wish I could make it too. The new smoker looks great Tim.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, I'm also wishin' I could be there... butt, I'll be there in spirit, with spirits in hand of course!

Awesome smoker Tim!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 31, 2007)

Like I said, I am flexible. Trying to stay ahead of the mowing, been hoping the grass would go dormant and turn brown, but nooooooooooo, it keeps raining. Jane needs a week advance to schedule.
That's a RILLY nice smoker!
Shoot me a PM about when and I will be in chat.


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 31, 2007)

Would someone eat a rib  for me  . bet those ribs will just jump right in that rig with honor


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 9, 2007)

What's the latest on this?  If the invitation is extended to all, I'd love to stop by and meet some of you fine folks.


----------

